# Blade fuse/renewable



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Ah, those were the days.


----------



## HugoStiglitz (Apr 11, 2011)

The bodies make for handy tap/drill holders, holding your stash, or anything else!


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

*Not that ancient.....*

As recently as three years ago I was routinely rebuilding 400A 600v blade type cartridge fuses. Welders at factory would blow the fuse and a single use jobbie is pretty pricey so we would slam a new link in them and off we go. Also had I-line buss all over the joint with fuse type buckets on them. SO cord drops for machines, could fill two violation forums up with the hack work in that place. Glad to be out of there. Wanted to do it right, they just wanted cheap.....


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> Ah, those were the days.


sure was..:thumbsup:


----------

